#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  >  亞人類練習 1/27 更新

## 火蜥蜴-555

對我來說畫漫畫之前這些都是必需的

這些是比較早期的






下面這些最近畫的

  蹲姿和臥姿

這個則是獸人 (orc)  剛入門 , 還在摸索身體的比例和服裝當中

----------


## 火蜥蜴-555

繼續貼
射箭 , 因為有翅膀 , 所以箭袋放在腰後



因為毛茸茸實在太可愛了,  偷畫一下 : )

----------


## 火蜥蜴-555

沒回覆.... Q Q


原本放兩個箭袋 發現沒位置,裝備太多 = = 


短刀放在身體的正後方 , 因為有尾巴,所以會在尾巴旁邊 , 走路的時候會有兩條東西晃呀晃的

不過不會妨礙到任何行動 ,怎麼跑怎麼跳用力滾都不會掉出來,  實際試過 owo/


更多的獸人





獸人這部分都還在初步練習而已

最後一張的腳掌才是正確的

----------


## 空空

每張黑白圖畫的超級好看的!!
可以期待有上色的版本陸續出現嗎??

----------


## fwiflof

覺得超、酷、炫(?
不管看幾次都覺得很強大
肢體動作我已硬傷多年只能給跪(欸振作啊你
喜歡武器的光澤！
不喜歡蟲子，龍龍還是一如既往地又帥又可愛(？？
獸人的腳好像......？

----------


## 帝嵐

555畫的亞人類圖都好利害喔!!
算是黑白圖也還是很好看
很喜歡狼人毛毛的尾巴和動作
也期待555的更多作品

----------


## 火蜥蜴-555

空空< 謝謝回覆~ > <

不會有上色版~但是會繼續畫下去的

fwiflof< 有幽狼 又是好一陣子潛水不見了 0v0/

這些年我技能點只點手繪

你不是去點電繪 上色 還有圖騰等其他亂七八糟的技能嗎? 還有將一張圖超極細緻化之類的

技能路線不同啦~其實差不多的


獸人的腳前幾張有崩掉... 畢竟不是所有東西一看就會畫 =w= 

銀星< 感謝回覆~ 有回應是最大的動力呀 > <  

會繼續貼的~不過最近寒假沒辦法掃圖,所以目前暫停更新 0w0

----------


## hosun

很有味道。
當中的龍人最吸引小弟。

有點像遊戲的職業設定圖，在繪畫時，有什麼故事嗎？

----------


## MIX

我覺得在角色設定上很可愛耶XD~~~可能是因為眼神的關係!!

雖然在畫技上還有進步空間，但這樣也是另外一種風味呢!

話說我覺得會畫鎧甲的都好厲害喔...

像武器或鎧甲等等我都不太拿手呢!還有建築物也是...XD

----------


## Norya.Polaris

555的圖依舊生動XDDDDD
真的很有漫畫的味道呢!>W<
又再次出現了可愛的龍龍蟲蟲和小馬!!>W<
這次又多了獸人XDDDD
不過獸的的腳似乎是象腿?O.O?((????????

期待555更多生動的作品歐!!
加油!!>W<

----------

